# Charging for boxes



## kentonjm (Dec 14, 2016)

How do you guys charge customers for pen boxes? This could be either with commissions or at markets as strategy could be different. I am primarily talking about the simple gift boxes that cost $2  to $4 not anything fancy.


----------



## Skie_M (Dec 14, 2016)

I'ld simply market the pen WITH boxes ... use a lower cost box as something that is "included" with the purchase.  More expensive boxes can be obtained for an extra charge.

Obviously, this would necessitate the need to include the cost of boxes in the price of your pens, but at under 5 dollars a box this isn't all that bad.  When you get upwards of 10 dollars a box, the customer may become a little picky about exactly what they want.


----------



## campzeke (Dec 14, 2016)

I include one of the inexpensive Amsterdam boxes with each pen. If the pen is to be used, the box will more than likely end up in the back of a drawer and eventually in the trash can. That's just my 2 cents and it has worked for me so far.


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 14, 2016)

First I will say I too give one of the 50¢ boxes along with a felt bag. I do offer a more expensive box if they are wanting to give as a gift but that box cost $20. Most people do not keep their pens in a box especially one that cheap. If they want a special box that is different then they have intentions of keeping it in the box. I do not carry any in the middle boxes. Not worth it to me. 

If i were you just ask the customer if they would care for a box and have it worked into the price by adding $4 more. If they do not want the box just give them a felt pouch and you are ahead in the sale. Keep it that way for all sales and some you will win and others it will be a draw so it all evens out. You are not talking a make or break a sale deal for $4. If you are then that sale is not for you. Treat your pens with respect and sell them that way. Be a good salesperson.


----------



## kentonjm (Dec 15, 2016)

Good feedback, I will have to look at getting some of those, have you found any other sources worth looking at?


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 15, 2016)

kentonjm said:


> Good feedback, I will have to look at getting some of those, have you found any other sources worth looking at?



Just a word of warning. Dan is having a problem with a couple others that just ordered some boxes and it seems the size has been changed and they are still advertising as pen boxes but they are too large for pens to fit naturally in them. So wherever you look, make sure you check and double check the sizes offered before ordering.


----------



## mecompco (Dec 15, 2016)

jttheclockman said:


> kentonjm said:
> 
> 
> > Good feedback, I will have to look at getting some of those, have you found any other sources worth looking at?
> ...



Is it the Amsterdam boxes that have changed (I hope not) or the other source for the personalized ones that Dan has talked about?


----------



## kentonjm (Dec 15, 2016)

I hope it's not the Amsterdam ones as I just placed an irder. They have 15% discount and free shipping. Bought 50 for $25.


----------



## TonyL (Dec 15, 2016)

Would you mind sharing that code with me? They may have sent me a code too, but haven't looked.

I give all a Amsterdam box (even if it is a tight fit) and a velvet draw string pouch. I also replace all of the kit refills with a 9000M or 5888M.

I want to add that I am not really in the business (no shows, just word of mouth) and don't know of this is the best economic and marketing model.


----------



## TonyL (Dec 15, 2016)

Returning to Michael's comment: my last batch was sized-correctly, but the foam section that would hold the cap or top of the pen had some exposed adhesive issues.


----------



## mecompco (Dec 15, 2016)

I give out the Amsterdam boxes and always swap in EasyFlow 9000 refills. I just figure the cost into my pricing. I also add in for consumables and and my supplies shipping costs. 

Just started doing shows this year and strangely, wooden boxes are pretty good sellers on their own. Have not actually sold any WITH pens, though.

Regards,
Michael


----------



## adirondak5 (Dec 15, 2016)

TonyL said:


> Would you mind sharing that code with me? They may have sent me a code too, but haven't looked.



Tony , here's the coupon code -- CR641
15% off plus free shipping


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 15, 2016)

This all started from what I read with Jon from Signature Pen Company buying boxes. I read this on FB last night. Dan was talking about it also. Scroll down a couple posts. 

www.facebook.com/groups/912138418808644/


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Dec 15, 2016)

mecompco said:


> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> > kentonjm said:
> ...





No.  Gems on display is what we're talking about Changes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Dec 15, 2016)

To answer the original question, every pen I sell comes in a box - unless I know for sure it's for personal use then occasional a velvet bag instead.    If you upsell something for a few dollars I think it looks cheesy.    I do offer more expensive boxes that can be engraved for additional cost.   If it's a high end pen ($150 and up) I recommend including a nicer box - included in price.   That's how I do it anyway. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## TonyL (Dec 15, 2016)

Thank you Herb

Sent from my SM-G900T3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 15, 2016)

The "dollar boxes" look like cr....... dollar boxes!!

This helps explain the complaint I often hear, "My market won't support selling $50 pens".  I agree, if you make them LOOK LIKE $5 pens---presentation DOES mean something~~~

To each his own!!


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 15, 2016)

In answer to the original question:  I included the dollar boxes in all sales under $35, which was all slimlines.   You COULD purchase the velveteen or leatherette for $5, if you wanted them.  Just about what I paid, buying them 100 at a time.

If you purchased a larger pen (cigar, junior, whatever), you got a leatherette or velveteen box, depending on the cost of the pen.  ALL had a business card inside.  The cost of the box was included in the selling price of the pen.

I also used the box as a selling point--most pens were purchased for gifts, which means they had to wrap them.  Ever wrap a bottle of wine--similar to a pen in a pouch, there is no easy way!!  HOWEVER, in a nice rectangular box, you can easily wrap and adorn with bow(s).

Makes the gift-giving much easier!!


----------



## mecompco (Dec 15, 2016)

ed4copies said:


> The "dollar boxes" look like cr....... dollar boxes!!
> 
> This helps explain the complaint I often hear, "My market won't support selling $50 pens".  I agree, if you make them LOOK LIKE $5 pens---presentation DOES mean something~~~
> 
> To each his own!!



I don't think the Amsterdam .50 boxes look bad at all. I've not had anyone ever complain that their nice pen arrived in a reasonably presentable (free) box, even my $100 fountain pens. Nor have I had anyone request a nicer box. On the contrary, when selling in-person, I've had folks remark about the "nice" box. I'm not saying there isn't a place for fancy boxes, but for day to day sales, I'm not sure it matters. JMHO.

Regards,
Michael


----------



## keithbyrd (Dec 15, 2016)

I experienced the box changed size problem.  First they sent the correct boxes with my logo printed crooked.  Sent them back and they replaced with the bigger box which I refused.  And they told me to throw them away!


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 15, 2016)

Consider this, everyone!!

There are many "high end" pen manufacturers--Mt. Blanc, Shaeffer, Lamy.......

Look at their ads--do they show their "nice" pens in a "nice" box??  Have you ever seen even a $35 Cross pen in a low end box??   Successful marketers are worth emulating--the things they have done are what made them successful.

At least that is my marketing theory that worked for ME---YOU are ENCOURAGED to have your own opinion!!!

I have tried many theories that I have seen on IAP---some worked, some did not, but I learned a lot by trying!!  When I retired from 'pen-selling', I was selling a lot more dollars per show!!  You MAY, too!


----------



## mecompco (Dec 15, 2016)

I'd love to have more sales at shows, and have just started doing them this year, so I'm happily open to suggestion. I don't see how one can display ones 100 or so pens in boxes on an 8' table (not to mention the large expense and transportation hassle). I do have a few nice wooden boxes on display as options. I have sold nice wooden boxes at shows, but never with a pen, nor have I had anyone ask about a nicer box when buying a pen. How did you manage these issues? 

On web venues like Etsy (which has been very good the last few weeks), I've not had anyone inquire about them, either. Perhaps adding a nice box might result in more sales, even though it would drive the price up. I will try that with some of my listings.

There is a huge learning curve to all this!

Regards,
Michael

PS Ed, I hope you'll be getting in some more of the Blue Winged Ice Dragon blanks, those are great sellers!


----------



## lhowell (Dec 15, 2016)

I usually market slimlines with a black felt sleeve and other pens with a simple box. If I know it will be a gift I will give the pen is a little nicer box. 

Wooden boxes though I charge extra for but for the rest of the boxes/sleeves I usually just include the cost of the box into the price of the pen. If they don't want a box, I'll knock off $2-3. 

I've even got into the habit of changing out the refills to nicer refills off the bat since you can get them cheap in bulk packs from some of the distributors.


----------



## lhowell (Dec 15, 2016)

mecompco said:


> I'd love to have more sales at shows, and have just started doing them this year, so I'm happily open to suggestion. I don't see how one can display ones 100 or so pens in boxes on an 8' table (not to mention the large expense and transportation hassle). I do have a few nice wooden boxes on display as options. I have sold nice wooden boxes at shows, but never with a pen, nor have I had anyone ask about a nicer box when buying a pen. How did you manage these issues?
> 
> On web venues like Etsy (which has been very good the last few weeks), I've not had anyone inquire about them, either. Perhaps adding a nice box might result in more sales, even though it would drive the price up. I will try that with some of my listings.
> 
> ...



Michael:

I usually will number the boxes as each card that accompanies the pen is distinct to that pen and write the number of the corresponding box on the back of the price tag on the pen. That way, I can display the pens on my table with minimal clutter and keep the boxes hidden under the table.


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 15, 2016)

mecompco said:


> I'd love to have more sales at shows, and have just started doing them this year, so I'm happily open to suggestion. I don't see how one can display ones 100 or so pens in boxes on an 8' table (not to mention the large expense and transportation hassle). I do have a few nice wooden boxes on display as options. I have sold nice wooden boxes at shows, but never with a pen, nor have I had anyone ask about a nicer box when buying a pen. How did you manage these issues?
> 
> On web venues like Etsy (which has been very good the last few weeks), I've not had anyone inquire about them, either. Perhaps adding a nice box might result in more sales, even though it would drive the price up. I will try that with some of my listings.
> 
> ...




Everyone is different and everyone is selling a different product. My pens may not look like anyone elses so I treat them differently. There is no need to carry a box for every pen you have in stock when you go to a show unless you plan on selling out and that is not not not going to happen. There are some relatively nice cardboard boxes out there. Look into them all and if you want have them engraved with your logo and it steps it up a little more. When you are selling at a show to a live person you have the ability to find out the intention of the pen buyer. When selling on line which I do not, then you have to make up your mind what method you want to sell with. But adding a few dollars to the final cost for a box will not break the sale. Always give the option to step it up to a very classy box such as a nice wooden one. But to put all pens in a wood box is quite expensive and unless your name is Mont Blanc then think it over. 

I highly disagree with Ed when he say $1 boxes look like garbage. I wonder what Mont Blanc pays for their boxes??? It is the engraving that makes it look and stand out more. Go to any jewelery store what is the box they give you, cardboard.


----------



## adirondak5 (Dec 17, 2016)

Ordered 50 of the Amsterdam boxes Thursday , they were on my door step Friday . Nice to find another company that has good customer service . I usually just included a felt draw string bag with my pens but will include this box on some of them now . Thanks to the OP for bringing this up , and thanks to all the posters for good ideas and thoughts on this subject .


----------



## Ted iin Michigan (Dec 17, 2016)

Jon - I make my boxes from off cuts of other work I do (a different thread). I offer them at shows for $8 but always ask if the pen is a gift or for their own use. If it's a gift and the cust is "on the edge" I offer to throw in a box to get the sale.


----------



## Karl_99 (Dec 17, 2016)

I offer a simple hinged gift box (ones sold by PSI for about $2.50)  for $4 with the purchase of a pen.  I also will discount it or include it as a freebie as the situation warrants.  Depending on the show, I may sell 1 for every 4 to 7 pens sold.


----------



## PenWizard (May 18, 2017)

I offer two boxes as a "variation" on every pen on my Etsy site. They cost about $5 and I sell them both for $8. I've sold 3 in the last couple months. I include a black or blue velvet drawstring pen bag with every pen at no extra charge.


----------



## greenacres2 (May 18, 2017)

PenWizard said:


> I offer two boxes as a "variation" on every pen on my Etsy site. They cost about $5 and I sell them both for $8. I've sold 3 in the last couple months. I include a black or blue velvet drawstring pen bag with every pen at no extra charge.



I really like the way the maple lets the pen be the focal point.
Earl


----------



## mikespenturningz (Jul 16, 2017)

I choose a box for one reason and only one reason. To protect the pen in shipping. On a higher end pen I use wood. On my lower end I use the cheap Amsterdam cardboard with foam. Easy peasy!


----------



## Yablonsky (Jul 26, 2017)

Just placed an order for 25 of these to see the quality and how they fit the pens I'm making, also to help protect during shipping.

Used the Promo code listed earlier and still works.
Here's the coupon code -- CR641
15% off plus free shipping

Ken


----------



## Burb (Jul 28, 2017)

PenWizard said:


> I offer two boxes as a "variation" on every pen on my Etsy site. They cost about $5 and I sell them both for $8. I've sold 3 in the last couple months. I include a black or blue velvet drawstring pen bag with every pen at no extra charge.



Can I ask where you purchase these 2 pen boxes from? I don't recall seeing them. Also, do they work well with Jr Series pens and other medium-large pens? And what about full-sized? Thank you.


----------

